# Laptop stuck in power saving mode



## cfoobs (Oct 9, 2012)

I have an Acer Aspire 5820TG running Windows 7 (64bit). Earlier today I copied the contents of a DVD to my hard drive and when it'd finished I ejected the DVD, then suddenly Windows Explorer stopped responding with continuous hard drive access. I tried everything to close it but ended up having to press the power button to shut down Windows. It tried to shut down but seemed to get stuck so I unplugged the power lead and waited for the battery to run out.

If you unplug the power lead or if there's a power cut my laptop goes into power saving mode. A blue light comes on next to the power saving button which is just above the keyboard on the right. In this case I was waiting for the battery to run out as quickly as possible so I pressed the button to turn power saving off. Nothing happened.

Luckily 5 minutes later Windows managed to shut down and I didn't have to wait about 8 hours, which is how long my laptop lasts in power saving mode. So I plugged the power lead back in and turned it back on again, but now the blue power saving light is still on and pressing the button still doesn't turn it off.

My laptop runs considerably slower in power saving mode so I really need to disable it somehow. Maybe the actual button itself simply doesn't work anymore but I'm extremely careful with things (especially computers) and I've probably only pressed it about 10 times in the 2 years I've had the laptop.

I don't think it's software related because the light comes on the second I press the power button, before Windows has had chance to start loading. There's no setting for it in the BIOS either so I'm completely stuck.

I'm trying to avoid sending it to Acer, the shop I bought it from or some other technician because I'd rather not have someone fiddle with it unless it's really necessary.

Since Acer haven't got a support forum I thought I'd post this here. Hopefully someone can help me with this. It'd be much appreciated. Sorry about the long, boring explanation by the way.

Cheers.


----------



## DMGrier (Oct 10, 2012)

The problems Windows users have.....


Anyway, so you have a power save button on your laptop? Have you tried clicking on the battery icon in the bottom right corner and moving it from power save mode to whatever setting you would like to keep it on? 

I would also try shutting it down and pull the battery for a good 30 seconds.


----------



## cfoobs (Oct 10, 2012)

*Solved!*

Thanks for the reply. I tried taking the battery out yesterday evening thinking that because there was no power in the laptop it'd forget power saving mode and revert back to normal mode, but it had no effect unfortunately. Perhaps I replaced the battery too soon though.

Anyway, when I read your post it gave me the idea to unplug the power, take out the battery, plug in the power and turn it on without the battery. Since power saving mode is unnecessary with AC power only it went back to normal mode.

I've since put the battery back in and all is still well. Obviously the button doesn't work anymore for some reason, but I know what to do now if that happens again.

Many thanks for the pointer.


----------

